# gentoo x64 iscsid probleem

## ckruijntjens

Goedemiddag Allemaal,

Ik ben nieuw op het gentoo forum. (en met gentoo). Ik heb een gentoo systeem geinstalleerd (x64). Nu wil ik een iscsi initiator starten. Als ik iscsid start

krijg ik de volgende foutmelding.

* Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands, extra_started_commands or extra_stopped_commands.

 * Checking open-iSCSI configuration ...

 * Loading iSCSI modules ...

modprobe: invalid option -- 'l'

 * Loading libiscsi: not found ...                                        [ !! ]

 * ERROR: iscsid failed to start

Ik heb op meerdere forums gekeken en hier word gezegt dat het met kernel modules te maken heeft. ik heb mijn kernel configuratie aangepast en de kernel opnieuw gecompiled. Niets wil helpen.

Weet iemand heo dit probleem op te lossen, zodat ik iscsi kan gebruiken???

Het is al opgelost. De oplossing was:

i changed /etc/init.d/iscsid, replacing modprobe by lsmod :

-- # if [ -n "$(modprobe -l | grep ${m})" ]

++ if [ -n "$(lsmod | grep ${m})" ]

Alvast bedankt!

----------

